# NGD!!!! bernie chico guitars rule! overlord of music my ass!



## oniduder (Aug 23, 2012)

i got this for shits and giggles, i turned out to be more shits than giggles, boo!



























for sale pick up only! 7000 dollars, k?!


----------



## Vostre Roy (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Randy (Aug 23, 2012)

What'd you use on it?


----------



## oniduder (Aug 23, 2012)

Randy said:


> What'd you use on it?



how you mean? i used a sander, a hammer and a vice grip, hammer did most the dirty work, ya know what i mean?


----------



## Nag (Aug 23, 2012)

lol I was wondering if I should report this as spam and suddenly a wild Moderator appears 


I'm torn between two reactions :

1) "and where's the joke ?"

2) "cool story bro"


Pick one.


----------



## elq (Aug 23, 2012)

Perhaps this guitar needs some company... my rico and my roter


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Aug 23, 2012)

looks sick man what are the specs on it?


----------



## oniduder (Aug 23, 2012)

Nagash said:


> lol I was wondering if I should report this as spam and suddenly a wild Moderator appears
> 
> 
> I'm torn between two reactions :
> ...



idk i'm laughing, so i'm sorry you don't get it? it's high art duder, no joke, and really it's me just having too much money to waste and too much time on my hands, the joke is really on me, k?


----------



## WiseSplinter (Aug 23, 2012)

... not bad, but the binding is a little rough, i think that's what putting me off ...


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Aug 23, 2012)

So is this like a modern art piece then?


----------



## Nag (Aug 23, 2012)

oniduder said:


> idk i'm laughing, so i'm sorry you don't get it? it's high art duder, no joke, and really it's me just having too much money to waste and too much time on my hands, the joke is really on me, k?




cool for you then...  JMO


----------



## travis bickle (Aug 23, 2012)

Most disturbing thread ever.


----------



## oniduder (Aug 23, 2012)

Nagash said:


> cool for you then...  JMO



haters gonna hate, ya know, i'm an artist mayne, ya know i'm a regular picasso, really though what's the deal it's for a laugh,


----------



## XeoFLCL (Aug 23, 2012)

Wow, that looks like quite a *smashing* guitar you've got there. Did you get it at a *steal* of a price? I'm *crushed* I missed this one though, guess I need to *jack* it up a notch next time!

... This is one of those crappy BRJ ripoffs that have been popping up on ebay I hope, right?


----------



## oniduder (Aug 23, 2012)

XeoFLCL said:


> Wow, that looks like quite a *smashing* guitar you've got there. Did you get it at a *steal* of a price? I'm *crushed* I missed this one though, guess I need to *jack* it up a notch next time!
> 
> ... This is one of those crappy BRJ ripoffs that have been popping up on ebay I hope, right?



yes of course, it's a rip-off, i wouldn't do that to a real one, it doesn't even look real, it's a total piece of shit, i was hoping honestly that it was as advertised and have a 27.5" scale, then i could screw with it a bit, maybe, but it's such a piece it's impossible so i just had some fun with it,


----------



## Randy (Aug 23, 2012)

MythicSquirrel said:


> So is this like a modern art piece then?





Nagash said:


> cool for you then...  JMO



Concept seems pretty simple. He bought one of those 'Chibanez' BRJs and it turned out to be a piece of garbage, so he destroyed it and made a joke thread as a statement about what a piece of shit it turned out to be.


----------



## themike (Aug 23, 2012)

I knew the Black Friday run was priced too good to be true


----------



## Rick (Aug 23, 2012)

XeoFLCL said:


> Wow, that looks like quite a *smashing* guitar you've got there. Did you get it at a *steal* of a price? I'm *crushed* I missed this one though, guess I need to *jack* it up a notch next time!
> 
> ... This is one of those crappy BRJ ripoffs that have been popping up on ebay I hope, right?


----------



## vinniemallet (Aug 23, 2012)

I think I saw similar few days ago w8 a sec:


----------



## Zado (Aug 23, 2012)

When too much djent is too much


----------



## Pooluke41 (Aug 23, 2012)

Bernie Rico in 15 years.


----------



## XeoFLCL (Aug 23, 2012)

oniduder said:


> yes of course, it's a rip-off, i wouldn't do that to a real one, it doesn't even look real, it's a total piece of shit, i was hoping honestly that it was as advertised and have a 27.5" scale, then i could screw with it a bit, maybe, but it's such a piece it's impossible so i just had some fun with it,





Rick said:


>


Hey now, just wanna make sure. The headstock is a dead giveaway but my god if you didn't beat it past any possible recognition outside of that. I'd say good job there. 

Since you've had the experience of trying one of these and have quite a setup to compare it to, now you can list all the flaws for us! Or would it be easier to list the very few pros of it?


----------



## Floppystrings (Aug 23, 2012)

No burning it?

Comeone on man, Hendrix that thing.


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 23, 2012)

th3m1ke said:


> I knew the Black Friday run was priced too good to be true



Well, it was this or wait for a rebuild... as you can see, he chose wisely.


----------



## Nag (Aug 23, 2012)

I wouldn't destroy a cheap shit copy... I'd sell it


----------



## ROAR (Aug 23, 2012)

This thread beats Shono. 





HighGain510 said:


> Well, it was this or wait for a rebuild


----------



## oniduder (Aug 23, 2012)

Nagash said:


> I wouldn't destroy a cheap shit copy... I'd sell it



i did,


----------



## Pooluke41 (Aug 23, 2012)

oniduder said:


> i did,



It was a great fucking deal too!

Incoming NGD!


----------



## Stealthtastic (Aug 25, 2012)

Well.. Ya know.. if you ever just have the sudden desire to buy something extremely expensive for no reason, no need to be wastefull. Just pitch it my way.


----------



## Stealthtastic (Aug 25, 2012)

guitar-rob89 said:


> Well.. Ya know.. if you ever just have the sudden desire to buy something extremely expensive for no reason, no need to be wastefull. Just pitch it my way.


 
Oh... I should read better..


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Aug 25, 2012)

this thread and oniduder fucking rock. this cheered me up


----------



## Al NiCotin (Aug 25, 2012)

Cool concept  Chinese fanned noodles
Sell it as THE VERY 1st fanned strings guitar inda world! 
Some inclusions in chinese amber
You will find YOUR buyer


----------



## TomAwesome (Aug 25, 2012)

I get the feeling you weren't entirely satisfied with this particular import model.


----------



## Xibuque (Aug 25, 2012)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...-rico-jr-jekyll-like-made-china-lol-fail.html


----------



## Hollowway (Aug 26, 2012)

I commend you on banishing evil to the grave! 

Looked to good to be true. At least now we know and it's no longer in circulation. 

Though, you didn't want to save the "Dancing Close to You" trem?


----------



## Syriel (Aug 26, 2012)

Holy crap. Was it THAT bad?


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 26, 2012)

I don't think it's a big enough blemish to warrant sending it back - you'll get used to it.


----------



## Vicious7 (Aug 26, 2012)

Hahahaha!! Rhythm and Jump! Dancing Close to you meets....a hammer, power sander and a sledgehammer.

Hey, oniduder, is this still for sale??! $7000? How about $8,599? I want to restore it and send it to Devries.


----------



## TankJon666 (Aug 26, 2012)

Mod edit: Congratulations! You just got a week off!


----------



## Polythoral (Aug 26, 2012)

Too much Sunn O))).


----------



## oniduder (Aug 27, 2012)

i am happy to have started the "most retarded thread evah" thread of all time, glad it has cheered people up while others somehow seem jelly, idk, all well, that linked above lefty or whatever was much more expensive than i paid for mine, anyways, it's not for sale anymore i do have a buyer, and it's supposedly shipping out as soon as i get my check in da mail, unless it's all a ruse to get my address and kill me, which is possible,

regards

le douche has spoken


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 27, 2012)

I think some people didn't get the joke...  The "ZOMG NOOOO!!!" reactions were priceless though!


----------



## oniduder (Aug 27, 2012)

HighGain510 said:


> I think some people didn't get the joke...  The "ZOMG NOOOO!!!" reactions were priceless though!



i totally agree, it's funny i mean calling me retarded for making a joke thread? sorry to hurt your sensibilities kiddo 

all well, people don't understand art sometimes, plus i have to admit it's a little crazy to destroy something that money was spent on just for a kick, although this is s and other random shite


----------



## canuck brian (Aug 27, 2012)

Thats some good packaging you've got there. I'll let you know when it shows up.


----------



## oniduder (Aug 27, 2012)

yeah it was actually packed really well, i was shocked, then i meet the guitar!


----------



## danger5oh (Aug 27, 2012)

... clips?

I just woke up... that's all I've got . Thanks for the entertainment, though.


----------



## jephjacques (Aug 27, 2012)

vinniemallet said:


> I think I saw similar few days ago w8 a sec:


----------



## poopyalligator (Aug 27, 2012)

jephjacques said:


>




Hahahahaha!! I totally want one of my guitars to have that graphic on it lol.


----------



## rythmic_pulses (Aug 27, 2012)

vinniemallet said:


> I think I saw similar few days ago w8 a sec:



Orangutan

All honesty, I lol'd my ass of at all of this thread...


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Aug 28, 2012)

poopyalligator said:


> Hahahahaha!! I totally want one of my guitars to have that graphic on it lol.


 
Well that IS my guitar, and if it had that graphic on it I'd give it to you. Or it'd get the same treatment as the Chico


----------



## petereanima (Aug 28, 2012)

jephjacques said:


>



I just died.


----------



## vinniemallet (Aug 28, 2012)

I already called Daemoness they're working in this graphic for me  Hahahaha



jephjacques said:


>


----------



## jephjacques (Aug 28, 2012)

The sad thing is Dylan would inevitably IMPROVE that painting


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 28, 2012)

jephjacques said:


> The sad thing is Dylan would inevitably IMPROVE that painting



Impossible. How do you improve upon perfection?


----------



## baptizedinblood (Aug 29, 2012)

Nagash said:


> I wouldn't destroy a cheap shit copy... I'd sell it



That's even worse.


----------



## jephjacques (Aug 29, 2012)

HighGain510 said:


> Impossible. How do you improve upon perfection?



MOTHER OF PEARL EVERYTHING


----------



## Pooluke41 (Aug 31, 2012)

Sorry for the bump, but I had to add this.


----------



## oniduder (Aug 31, 2012)

Pooluke41 said:


> Sorry for the bump, but I had to add this.




duder this is perfecto it's definitely chico time all the time 

"you could get delirious if you take life too serious" "it's chico time"

boosh!


----------



## pushpull7 (Sep 7, 2012)

way late to the party, but wow. That's just........wow.


----------



## XxXPete (Sep 9, 2012)

seriously..how bad did this LEMON play and sound? Like a first act guitar? lol


----------



## Tristoner7 (Sep 9, 2012)

Your intonation might be a little off now.


----------

